# [solved] Updating overlays via layman doesn't work any more

## Boccaccio

Hi everybody!

Since a few days, when I try to update my kde overlay, it does not work any longer, I always get the following error message:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> layman -S
> 
> * Failed to update the overlay list from: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/overlays/layman-global.txt
> ...

 

However, when I try to ping git.overlays.gentoo.org or when I access the page using firefox, everything works nicely. So what is going wrong here?Last edited by Boccaccio on Tue Jan 19, 2010 8:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## wim-x

Two things pop into my mind

1. The git.overlays.gentoo.org was temporily unavailable (happened to me a couple of times).

2. Someone closed port 9418 (ping and firefox use different ports).

----------

## Boccaccio

Well I tried several times at several days and it never worked, so I guess it was not that git.overlays.gentoo.org was not available. A closed port is possible in principle, but as this problem arises at home, at university, using a vpnc connection to university etc. it is also very unlikely. What help so far was to add 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 66.219.59.40 git.overlays.gentoo.org
> 
> 

 

to /etc/hosts.

----------

## wim-x

It doesn't seem to be a nameserver issue since pinging the git.overlays.gentoo.org works. 

You've had this problem in three different situations.

 - One and the same laptop?

 - Three different installs?

With the line in /etc/hosts commented out:

 - Can you delete and add the overlay again? 

 - Can you update another overlay from git.overlays.gentoo.org?

----------

## Boccaccio

It's one laptop and one install but in different environments (So blocked ports etc. seem to be not an issue).

I tried to delete and add the kde overlay without the line. This does not work. Adding any other overlay does not work either.

----------

## wim-x

And you're sure there's no firewall running on the laptop itself?

----------

## Boccaccio

Yes, I have iptables installed but it is not running!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /etc/init.d/iptables status                                                                                                                
> 
>  * status:  stopped
> ...

 

----------

## TomG

I had a similar problem with adding the kde-overlay, my error message was

 *Quote:*   

> fatal: Unable to look up git.overlays.gentoo.org (port 9418) (Temporary failure in name resolution)

 

This happend after I moved to a new flat and had a new internet provider.  I tried to analyze it with wireshark. The git command "/usr/bin/git clone ..." did two DNS-queries for A (IPv4) and for AAAA (IPv6) records of "git.overlays.gentoo.org", but the nameserver of my provider answered the IPv4-request only (the IPv6 response was empty). This caused an ICMP-Destination unreachable error type 3 (Port unreachable).

As a workaround I tried a different nameserver, e.g. Google Public DNS (http://code.google.com/speed/public-dns/), that provides valid IPv6 DNS records. Just put "nameserver 8.8.8.8" as the first line in "/etc/resolv.conf". This works flawlessly.

I don't know why git even tries the IPv6 stuff, I have the "ipv6" use flag disabled.

----------

## Boccaccio

Thanks alot, this solved my problem!  As there have been plans to introduce internet censorship in Germany, I had switched from the ISP DNS server to some other one which seems to have made problems. After changing to another uncensored one, everything works fine now  :Smile: 

----------

